# Buying/selling with/without halter?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, you're being too particular.

If you get a halter with the horse, great. If you don't, so what?

I always take a halter and lead line with me when I pick up a horse, since it's never a given that they're going to give you either of those things. Besides, I'm just going to buy the animal a new one anyway.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I always bring my own just in case. Both of my horses came with a halter but I don't use it. I am very picky about my halters and Each of mine have their own and it kinda gets on my nerves when it's on another horse. Grrr..I think If I sold a horse I would provide a halter, but not a really expensive one. I've sold a horse before and I didn't have time to grab one of my older halters for the man because he didn't have a halter so I was REALLY not happy when he took my $40 halter and my lead rope..I went to get halter and come back and he had already loaded the horse and got in his truck.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Some states (not sure which though) have laws regulating that the sale of a horse includes a halter and a lead rope.

I think it is common sense that the seller include a halter with the horse. Yes, it will be their oldest and yuckiest halter ever. But it is a halter.

I have never asked though. I have an emergency back up halter with me, just in case. But I approach the situation like the halter is part of the horse.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My first horse came with a really pathetic excuse for a halter. I still have it, when I sell her, I'll offer it with her. I wouldn't give away her good halter. Just like I am sending her to a trainer shortly, obviously I'll send her in a functional, sturdy halter but it won't be her good one, that way if something happens to it, I won't be upset.

Always bring a halter and leadrope when you pick up a new horse. My last one came home in a halter and dog leash. Remembered to bring a couple different halter sizes, forgot the lead rope!


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

I always sell a horse with a halter I also tgink they should be privided when baught
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

when selling we have always provided a halter and when buying we have always received a halter.


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

I always sell with a halter & sometimes a lead as well.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

i have always sold my horses with a halter, and would provide a lead also if the buyer needed one. obviously i'm not going to give away my best or favorite halters, but i personally think it's just the right thing to do to send the horse you're selling with a decent halter.

on the flip side, when i go to buy a horse i always bring a halter and lead. i would prefer the horse to come with a halter, but if not, i'd like to be prepared. it's not a huge deal if someone doesn't want to include the halter with the horse, especially if they only have a horse or two. maybe they only have really nice quality, or leather halters? i wouldn't expect them to hand one of those over to me.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never gotten one with a horse!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually have never gotten one with a horse either. But When I sold my TB I gave them the halter, lead line, some treats, hoof shine, and his bit. 
But the only reason we gave all of that is because we had no use for it as we didn't have any other horses at the time and weren't planning on getting any.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I always thought it was a law as well but the last horse I bought at an auction when I went back to check him out they had taken his halter. So I had to go buy one. I ALWAYS provide a halter when someone picks up a horse from me.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We usually mention during the purchase if they're going to provide a halter or not, usually the seller provides one, but it's not "rare" for someone not to provide a halter. Common courtesty, in this market, is to provide at least a $5 freebie halter. Heck, Lenox came with a halter/lead rope, a big box of treats, and a water bucket full of fly sprays, grooming supplies, etc.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Mystery, the blind Arabian, came with a tote that had her fly mask, lead rope, brushes, some treats, some food and a CD of pictures of her.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Mystery, the blind Arabian, came with a tote that had her fly mask, lead rope, brushes, some treats, some food and a CD of pictures of her.


That's really sweet!

Ok, I hadn't thought about it but my gelding came with a bale of hay and a gallon Ziplock of grain that was a custom mix I cannot get, so she wanted to make sure I had enough to transition him. No halter though! She did offer to "loan" me one.... she's 2 hours away! I would have had a 4 hour drive to return it or I could have mailed it back. Apparently halters must not be included in sales around here though because my trainer made sure I brought a few.

It somewhat silly if you think about it. Halters aren't exactly expensive, I've got a half dozen or so between my two horses. My trainer even found several buried in the walls of the barn when she remodeled, so you'd think that a cheap but functional one would be included when you purchase a horse.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've always gotten a halter with the horse. A cheap old nasty looking halter, but I'd do the same. Im not sending a good halter away.But always bring a halter along anyway
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

In my (short) experience, when you buy a horse, you provide the halter and lead rope. If you don't, you'll most likely get sent off with the oldest halter and lead the seller can find.

I am pleasantly suprised when I am given a halter and lead along with the horse.

I don't really care either way though. It's highly likely that I'll pick out a color for the purchased horse and buy them a new halter/lead set anyways or use one that I already have that I like. =P


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

If I'm buying, I bring my own halter and lead because I know how stingy some people can be. 

If I'm selling, my horses all have their own color coordination thing going on, so I'll usually include both halters (because I have a rope and nylon halter for each one) as well as a lead. Also, if it's a new owner, I'll go ahead and include a couple of brushes and some stuff that a new owner probably wouldn't think of (cheap things, of course) because I want those horses to be well taken care of. 

I had no idea it was a law in some states, though. Good to know.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's law here to provide a halter and lead with the sale of a horse.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting. I have rarely (but occationally) gotten a halter w/ a horse I've bought (I can only remember once, but won't swear that's the only time). I've sold very few, the last I sold was my mule and I did send her halter, she was the only one it fit, I did not send one with my pony, mostly because what I'd been using on her was alittle big and figured they'd be able to get something that fit her better, past that I just can't remember. I'm going to sell my mini and I'll be sending everything mini that I have because he's the only mini I have left.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Before I picked up my first horse, I went out and bought a (cheap) halter, assuming that he wouldn't come with one. I was pleasantly surprised when the seller told me that he always sold his horses with halters. Scout came with a hodgepodge of tack (none of it fits him, then or now...), but I wasn't there when my family picked him up. Sis bought him a new halter as a "stallwarming gift", and I never saw an old one... now I'm curious, I'll have to ask her if he came with an old halter or not! :lol:

I've never sold a horse, but if I did I'd probably go the extra mile and buy a new halter to see him off with. Nothing fancy, just a simple, serviceable nylon web halter. $5-10 at TSC. 

I've never heard of laws requiring sellers to provide halters... just seems like the common-sense, neighborly thing to do to me. I'll have to look that up in my state!


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! I didn't expect such a huge repsonse to my post! Thanks guys!! It does make me feel better that I'm not the only one who thinks the horse should come with a halter!

@JustDressageIt: I didn't know it was law in alberta... I mean, I'm not going to ask someone for a halter if they don't want to provide one (could you imagine!?:lol but I agree with the comment of Scoutrider that it is just a "neighborly" thing to do! 

I always have and always will provide a good halter/lead when I sell... :wink:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

when we bought my first horse we checked here out, went to breakfast, got a halter at our local sinex, and went to buy the horse. she came with a halter and a blankey, however, and the halter we bought was to big. when we bought tiger, he came with all his grain, a 100$ blankey, yes we had to buy the blankey, and a bit. when we bought blue, we brought a halter and needed it. she did not come with anything. we always brought a backup halter cuz', well, you never know if you'll get a halter. fortunately, we thought tanoka needed a halter that was a size to big, so we ended up have all the halter we needed for tiger and blue, and we bought to more halters for t-girl, aka tanoka.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

Although I didnt get a lead, my horse came with his halter, and I might add that it was a nice leather halter with a name plate on it, with both his sire and dam engraved on it. I guess I got lucky! 

My friend was thinning out her herd a few years back, and she sold everyone of her horses with a halter, not the best ones, but they still came with halters.


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, in good ol' Alberta it IS required! But, like you said, as if you'd want to tell someone that! "Hey cheapskate, you have to give me a halter, it's the LAW!!!" LOL So unless they already know that and mention it, you're better off taking a few halters in various sizes as well as a lead rope or two along when you go buying.

I have traded horses a few times and after sending my end of the trade onto the trailer in newer, nice, clean, brightly colored halters and leads and getting old, ratty, frayed, filthy, stiff halters and snagged, knotted tie-up lead ropes in return I finally started sending MY horses away in halters similar to the ones I got...or I swap my nice one out for their garbage.  

I did sell a couple of horses and in those cases I sold the horse with a halter and lead in a complementary color. But for trading...no more! I don't want your 65 year old halter that has been nibbled on by countless mice and has a crack in the rusted hardware when my horse is wearing a sparkly halter I chose especially to go with her coat color! Jeez!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 1/3 for getting a halter with a horse. I sold a mare in December, and didn't provide a halter. However, I included 40 lb of pellets that she was fed as supplement...

Horse.com has halters for $4.99. If someone asked me to provide them with a halter as part of the sale, I'd turn down the sale (or add $100 and order a $50 halter). I can understand forgetting to bring one, but if they need me to provide a halter just because then they can't afford to own a horse.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

When I bought my old mare Diamond she came with a halter, Romeo came with a junky nasty halter, and Demi did not come with a halter. I think if I ever sold a horse I would offer a halter to go with the horse.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I would always sell a horse with a halter.
I consider myself lucky that my horse came with a halter because I never would have been able to find a big enough one in time to go get him (I can't get anything in draft size where I live and have to order online)
Since I felt very relieved about my horse coming with a halter, I feel like I would want to make someone else feel that way  Though I have not sold a horse before.


----------

